# Android watches



## danni (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys,

So Im currently looking at the moto 360, since its now on sale at a pretty decent price tag.

Any of you who currently own it? Thoughts?

(I know that they are currently making the 2. gen of the 360)


----------



## MannDude (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh I bet I know someone with first hand experience with Android watches. @KMyers, what say ye?

I'm not a big fan of 'smart watches' in general, but I will say that I like that the Moto 360 is _round_ and therefore looks like every watch that I've owned as an adult. Only time I have had non-round watches was as a child.


----------



## RLT (Apr 28, 2015)

It's hard to believe that Dick Tracy was right.


----------



## KMyers (Apr 29, 2015)

danni said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> So Im currently looking at the moto 360, since its now on sale at a pretty decent price tag.
> ...


Good Afternoon,

I am a huge fan of Android Smartwatches and have owned a few personally. Although I do like the look of the Moto 360, I have heard some users complaining that the watch's battery life tends to fall short of expectations. If you want a "Round" watchface, the best one out there right now is the LG G Watch R or the LG G Watch Urbane. The Urbane is quite pricey. 

I am currently using the Sony SmartWatch 3 and am very happy with it. It is one of the few watches with its own built in GPS and is very durable. Unlike all other android Wear watches, it is also the only one that uses a standard MicroUSB charger so there is no need to carry around a special charging dock with you on trips. The Sony SmartWatch 3 also has the best battery life measurements around. 

I am tempted to pickup the LG Watch Urbane in a few weeks to have a formal watch to wear with a suit.


----------



## danni (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reply KMyers,

For me personally the "best design" watches atm, I feel is the Moto 360 and the (not realaesed yet?) Huawei Smartwatch - Both gorgeous imho.

I've read great things about the LG watches (batteri especially), but Im just not sold on the looks :/

What features do you use the most? (sms, email, maps etc., and how well do they function?)


----------



## KMyers (Apr 29, 2015)

danni said:


> Thanks for the reply KMyers,
> 
> What features do you use the most? (sms, email, maps etc., and how well do they function?)


There are several things I use my watch for(in order of use).


Android SmartLock (I never have to worry about entering a password when I am near my phone) 
Google Now Cards
Responding to Hangouts and SMS
Viewing e-mail (useful when I am in a meeting)
Keeping track of appointments on my calendar
Knowing when I am outside of the range of my phone
Activity Tracker/Pedometer
Listening to Music
Triggering Tasker Scripts that perform various automation scripts that I have setup. 
Toggling my phone's WiFi Hotspot when needed
I typically use Google Glass for GPS so I cant say that I have honestly tried using the watch but I can see how it is better for public transit.


----------



## KMyers (Apr 29, 2015)

danni said:


> Thanks for the reply KMyers,
> 
> For me personally the "best design" watches atm, I feel is the Moto 360 and the (not realaesed yet?) Huawei Smartwatch - Both gorgeous imho.
> 
> ...


Just a FYI - Google just announced a sale on the Moto 360 and LG G Watch R where you can save between $50 and $70

https://store.google.com/product/moto_360(Save $70)

https://store.google.com/product/lg_g_watch_r(Save $50)


----------



## danni (Apr 29, 2015)

KMyers said:


> Just a FYI - Google just announced a sale on the Moto 360 and LG G Watch R where you can save between $50 and $70
> 
> https://store.google.com/product/moto_360(Save $70)
> 
> https://store.google.com/product/lg_g_watch_r(Save $50)


Since Im not from the US, the links arent working for me. I got the moto 360 for 219,69$ (which is the cheapest in my country, due to high tax)


Im really looking forward to it  (should arrive in 1-2 days)


And thanks for your reply!


----------



## tk-hassan (May 18, 2015)

I am not a big fan for android watches, mainly because I don't wanna charge them everyday.


----------



## KMyers (May 18, 2015)

tk-hassan said:


> I am not a big fan for android watches, mainly because I don't wanna charge them everyday.


I only charge my Sony every 2 days but I do understand that some people just do not feel that they should ever need to charge a watch.


----------



## danni (May 18, 2015)

tk-hassan said:


> I am not a big fan for android watches, mainly because I don't wanna charge them everyday.


Well the moto 360 does not have the best battery, but If I shutdown mine at night, I can get 2 days out of it 


Depending on how the new moto will be, I might upgrade it, as I really love i moto 360


----------



## William (May 18, 2015)

I might look conservative but i use a simple Pebble - Shows me SMS/Mail/Callers and i can control the music player, all i need.

Battery easily works 5-7days.


----------



## AMDbuilder (May 18, 2015)

I might be a little crazy, but the first purpose of these wrist devices imo is as a watch.  What the watch does beyond that is icing on the cake, with the Pebble being my cake of choice.

The fact I can wear it / forget to charge it for 5-7 days without much trouble, and it works in daylight really sell it for me.  Granted everyone has a slightly different use for these wrist devices so find the one that works best for you.


----------



## stakehost (Aug 30, 2015)

Never used android watch. But i m going to buy one this time.


----------



## raj (Oct 30, 2015)

Anyone try out any of these "Chinese" smartwatches?  For basic SMS/Mail/Calls/Music/Timepiece/Appointments/Activity Tracking, it may be a cheap way to get your foot in the smartwatch door before upgrading to more sophisticated units.    


http://www.xiaomitoday.com/selecting-good-nice-and-cheap-chinese-smartwatch/


----------



## TO.oL (Nov 3, 2015)

Xiaomi is launching a watch this month, which will be something to look out for 


http://www.androidheadlines.com/2015/07/xiaomis-smartwatch-rumored-launch-november.html


----------



## web-project (Nov 4, 2015)

I had in past Samsung smart watch but became very quick bored with it, right now fancy Apple watch but the price tag is unattractive as at the end of the day it's just watch on hand.


----------

